# Is PPP causing pup to eat poop?



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

can you keep her on leash so she has no access to it?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Is PPP causing pup to eat poop?
No


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Maybe she’s hungry? If she’s lean and lanky maybe she needs a little more food. I feed PPP Sport and have fed some variety of PPP for 20 years and have never had a dog, currently 3 Goldens, eat poop. I wouldn’t allow it if they tried.

I ordered one bag of PPP Sport from Amazon when Covid hit and I couldn’t get it at my normal supplier and only fed half the bag before discarding it. I thought maybe it was old or not stored properly. Dogs didn’t love it like normal, color was slightly off, and it had a slightly different odor.


----------



## OKLauren (Feb 13, 2021)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> Maybe she’s hungry? If she’s lean and lanky maybe she needs a little more food. I feed PPP Sport and have fed some variety of PPP for 20 years and have never had a dog, currently 3 Goldens, eat poop. I wouldn’t allow it if they tried.
> 
> I ordered one bag of PPP Sport from Amazon when Covid hit and I couldn’t get it at my normal supplier and only fed half the bag before discarding it. I thought maybe it was old or not stored properly. Dogs didn’t love it like normal, color was slightly off, and it had a slightly different odor.


That‘s interesting, thanks for sharing! She’s been eating 2 cups in the morning and 2 cups in the evening, and my vet told me generally she doesn’t recommend going over 4 cups a day. But maybe she’s not getting something she needs from this food. I also have never had a dog eat poop! That’s why it was so surprising to me. She will go and immediately try to eat it after she’s finished, so we’re just going out there with a scoop any time any of our three dogs goes outside. We tried the leash for a while, and it did help, but I want her to be able to get exercise in the yard without being constantly leashed. Thanks for your response, I will not buy from Amazon anymore!


----------



## OKLauren (Feb 13, 2021)

This is my pup, just so you can see what she looks like.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Try ordering from Chewy or buying locally. 4 cups is a great plenty for your dog.
Jake is 56 pounds, extremely active and eats under 3 cups per day, although I do often add one raw egg to his food.
I ordered from amazon a couple years ago and had no quality issues with PPP. Amazon did a terrible job of packaging and I frequently got delay notifications stating that my order was "undeliverable" meaning the package broke open. 
It's possible that amazon is warehousing dog food for extended periods.


----------



## OKLauren (Feb 13, 2021)

SRW said:


> Try ordering from Chewy or buying locally. 4 cups is a great plenty for your dog.
> Jake is 56 pounds, extremely active and eats under 3 cups per day, although I do often add one raw egg to his food.
> I ordered from amazon a couple years ago and had no quality issues with PPP. Amazon did a terrible job of packaging and I frequently got delay notifications stating that my order was "undeliverable" meaning the package broke open.
> It's possible that amazon is warehousing dog food for extended periods.


Good to know, thank you!


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Highly doubtful its the food. Some dogs just love eating poop, especially retrievers because of how food obsessed many tend to be. She could be going through a growth spurt and is just extra hungry too. You could try coprophagia tablets too. I'd order your food from Chewy instead of amazon as well.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

As far as the poop eating, I have never had a dog that ate it's own poop. If I did it would teach them not to. Watch the dog, as soon as you know he is intent on a poop snack tell him no, a jerk on the leash at the same time if he is on lead. Once the dog knows what is expected, a stout e collar correction would be warranted for any infractions and there would not be many if taught and properly enforced. 
I'm sure some here will gasp in horror at the thought of such brutality but I'm not going to spend a decade or more begging a dog to stop eating poop.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

OKLauren said:


> View attachment 880611
> 
> This is my pup, just so you can see what she looks like.


She's a pretty girl.


----------

